# how to submit wats app chat history as evidence



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone please tell me how i should submit wats app chat history as evidence for my spouse visa application

1 - should i take screen shots from the actual app 

2 - or email the chat log and cut bits out on microsoft word

3 - if i have one years chat history how many pages should i print. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Email the chat log to yourself and convert it to a .txt file. Then print out the file and pull out the pages that contain the first of each month quarterly (i.e. Jan, Apr, July, Oct). You should end up with four pages per year. That's plenty. You can vary it by a page or so in either direction if you are trying to avoid something personal.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

Do the chats have to have a Heading at the top and Wats App logo or anything?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

adeel467 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Do the chats have to have a Heading at the top and Wats App logo or anything?


I wrote 'WHATSAPP CHAT LOG' by hand.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok thats fine.

Most of my Chats are in URDU but in English Alphabets. IS that ok or do is need to be in English language?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

adeel467 said:


> Ok thats fine.
> 
> Most of my Chats are in URDU but in English Alphabets. IS that ok or do is need to be in English language?


My wife also chats in urdu and sometimes in english on whatsapp…. I just printed it all on double sided paper and submitted it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

adeel467 said:


> Ok thats fine. Most of my Chats are in URDU but in English Alphabets. IS that ok or do is need to be in English language?


Anything not in English or Welsh needs to be professionally translated. The recipient/sender, date, time must be in English so that it's obvious it's you and your partner.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have the recipient/sender, date, time details but most of my Chat history is mixed and not fully in English. 

E.g I would write something in english then my wife would reply in Urdu. Would that be fine or would i need to professionally translate the text.


----------

